
What’s Happening to Technological Progress? - kirykl
https://quillette.com/2019/02/21/whats-happening-to-technological-progress/
======
nanoscopic
This article is spot on in many ways. It is also very pessimistic. It does a
good job of pointing out how we seem to be making very little meaningful
technological progress compared to the past, and that the main reason seems to
be that society is increasingly structured to be stable instead of everything
happening on the bleeding edge.

I essentially agree that is happening, but I think there are many of us who
care little about the established red tape and regimes and are willing to do
whatever is necessary to push society and technology forward.

I do admit I am concerned about my own unwillingness to take large risk
despite saying I will. I think that is the most damning part of this article
to current first world culture: We have become comfortable with the level of
technology we currently have despite its flaws. Without major societal
instability only few people step out to make drastic changes.

